# Saddle Homers



## vangimage

Here are some of my saddle homers.


----------



## abluechipstock

I love the laced winged ones. Beautiful birds


----------



## vangimage

Thanks they are very nice birds.


----------



## beatlemike

Nice looking and well marked saddles you have. Blue Bar and the dark red saddles are my favorite.


----------



## vangimage

Thanks Oh, kool, so you raise saddles too. Got any pictures?


----------



## vangimage

You got some nice ones too beatlemike.


----------



## horseart4u

very pretty saddles are they crossed with anything? i see one has a short beak or could be the picture, and a few have markings on their necks are they still considered saddles or mismarked saddles?


----------



## beatlemike

Where is your location Vangimage?


----------



## vangimage

They are some what cross. Some are from racing homers and the others are from show saddles. Yes some are mismarks. I am in California.


----------



## cyberhtt

Merhaba bu ırklardan türkiyeye gönderebilirmisiniz ingilizcem yok türk bir dost arıyorum yardımcı olursa çok memnun olurum türk mevcutmu bu forumda ?

Saygılar


----------



## orock

Nice birds.


----------



## vangimage

cyberhtt said:


> Merhaba bu ırklardan türkiyeye gönderebilirmisiniz ingilizcem yok türk bir dost arıyorum yardımcı olursa çok memnun olurum türk mevcutmu bu forumda ?
> 
> Saygılar


Huh? What?


----------



## pogoforeman

Very Beautiful birds


----------



## Norm2475

Nice birds. Very pretty.


----------



## sev3ns0uls

nice saddles. do you race them? I heard that saddle homer are not fit to race anymore and they are use more for showing now.


----------



## vangimage

Very well marked ones are for shows, but there are guys who also race them. I know of breeders who have mixed saddles with their racing homers. I guess racing saddles. They used their splash/pied racing homers with the mismark saddles to try and get the best of both worlds. I personally don't fly mines.


----------



## vangimage

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

cyberhtt said:


> Merhaba bu ırklardan türkiyeye gönderebilirmisiniz ingilizcem yok türk bir dost arıyorum yardımcı olursa çok memnun olurum türk mevcutmu bu forumda ?
> 
> Saygılar





vangimage said:


> Huh? What?


exactly what I was thinking.

Looks like your doing a good job with them, Are you trying to bring the racing quality up in them or more for fun? I have some homers and I am using ASR to put dilute in to them, just for fun.


----------



## sport14692

Those are so beautiful !!!


----------



## vangimage

They are beautiful. I am not racing them. I'm sure they woud race fine. The two original hens I have came from racing homers. ASRs huh. Got any pictures. That what I have moved on to now only have 2 pairs of saddles left.


----------



## vangimage

Some people still race them and they fly very well. But the racing ones aren't well marked.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I have got hold of a racing homer that is blue check saddle, It has come out of a buschart x jansen line but is mainly buschart now, The guy that makes them has kept them flying but not raced them so It will be interesting to breed some young of it and race it next season. I will get a pic tomorrow. I am going to try and make yellow T pattern shields that race, Don't expect them to win but I will be happy if they make it home.


----------



## nzpouter

NZ Pigeon said:


> I will get a pic tomorrow. I am going to try and make yellow T pattern shields that race, Don't expect them to win but I will be happy if they make it home.


got a silver chick here if you want it, a bit peppered on the neck but you can pair it up with your strawberry boy and see what you get....


----------



## almondman

FYI - Last post was May 13th, although NZ Pigeon is on here a lot


----------



## nzpouter

yeah.. I know  I'm the one who gave him the first saddle homer wonder if he wants more...


----------



## pigeon is fun

nice birds nzpouter.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

nzpouter said:


> got a silver chick here if you want it, a bit peppered on the neck but you can pair it up with your strawberry boy and see what you get....


For sure, Can probably make it out one morning on the weekend and pick her up. I'll flick you a text closer to the time. Would be good to get some racing quality dilutes rather than waiting for the ASR crosses to be up to speed.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

vangimage said:


> They are beautiful. I am not racing them. I'm sure they woud race fine. The two original hens I have came from racing homers. ASRs huh. Got any pictures. That what I have moved on to now only have 2 pairs of saddles left.


Heres the crosses, This one is quarter ASR










This one half


----------



## nzpouter

sweet, might look into getting one of your axys.


----------



## nzpouter

pigeon is fun said:


> nice birds nzpouter.


thank you, a bit more cleaning and we'll get there.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

nzpouter said:


> sweet, might look into getting one of your axys.


For sure, Will call it a swap, Could do ya one brown and one gold or just one of your choice. Either way.


----------



## ThaoLoft

where in california do you live vang image?


----------



## nzpouter

NZ Pigeon said:


> For sure, Will call it a swap, Could do ya one brown and one gold or just one of your choice. Either way.


sweet, let us know when you're ready.


----------



## vangimage

NZ Pigeon said:


> Heres the crosses, This one is quarter ASR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one half


Thanks for the reply. Okay nice bird. What exactly are you trying to achieve? Do you raise American Show Racers too?


----------



## vangimage

ThaoLoft said:


> where in california do you live vang image?


I live in Fresno too.


----------



## epul

saddle homers are very nice


----------



## CarloSantoro

really starting to like the look of both your saddle homers..... might have to get a few one day when i build my coop


----------



## vangimage

They are very nice but there is little competition out this way. I'm seriously considering getting rid of mines and just focus on my maine breed. At one time saddles were my maine ones.


----------



## sansert

Nice birds.


----------



## vangimage

Saddles are all gone.


----------

